# How do you protect your equipment?



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was wondering what everyone does to keep their saws etc... safe? After reading about all the stolen saws on this site, I wrote down serial numbers for all mine. I also started making sure to lock them up in my garage at night, I used to leave them in the dog box of my wood trailer covered up, not anymore. Is there a way of registering them with local dealers or something so if anyone comes up with them you can get them back? Can you insure your saws in case someone does thieve them? Thanks for the info


----------



## 911crash (Nov 4, 2006)

if someone wants something they will get one way or another. i have serial numbers for all my saws which comes in handy if the saws turn up and if you have stolen saws your not going to the local repair shop you fix it yourself toss it or pawn it somewhere. One thing is to be consistent with your lock up procedure, and no matter what time you get done working or how tired you are lock it up and put it away. Also listen to new employees they will sometimes let slip about how so and so tree co. doesn't lock his saws up or keeps his saws in his trucks, an indication to watch him or double check their past employment. Allot of tree guys around here are like gypsies they work for a week, or a month here or there and don't always tell you who they worked for and why they left. Talk to other tree companies about people selling saws cheap. I may have a lead on my stuff from another tree guy who was approached with a sweet deal from some guy. I have been wanting to try this truth serium on someone, where you tie their hands and legs to a tree stalk and start feeding it in the chipper.


----------



## jomoco (Nov 4, 2006)

*security costs money*

I lost alot of equipment here in Calif. until I realised that I had to spend some money to prevent it. In 1984 I bought a Toyota 4X4 and spent about 1300.00 installing diamond plate aluminum toolboxes and custom modifications that allowed me to carry up to eight chainsaws, climbing gear etc., all locked down in a way that would require a very determined thief to have real smarts to steal. I topped this off with a German Shepard dog tied into the back of the truck that took his job very seriously. I also had an ignition bypass switch installed as well. 

I never lost any equipment on the job until after my dog died of pancreatic cancer in 1992. The 084 was stolen because it wasn't chained down as it should have been. I miss my dog Strider the most, but the 084 with it's manual oiler is also missed every time I put any of my longer bars on my 088.

It all boils down to spending money to secure the tools you use to make a living, and never getting lazy about locking them down when you're not around. And even that is no guarantee that you won't get ripped off.

But like life itself, thinking ahead and doing your best to pre-empt problems
before they happen, provides the best odds of making it in the world, and possibly becoming an old climber like me. Hopefully much better and wiser than I.

I still miss my dog Strider to this very day. Many people tried to rip me off, only to beat a bloodied and hasty retreat after encountering the sharp teeth of justice that he provided me at a truly nominal cost.

jomoco


----------



## begleytree (Nov 4, 2006)

I put the saws and gear in the toolboxes, raise the dump, put in the box pins, and lower the bed on them.
Truck is parked 50' from my gunsafe and 50' to the side of 2 S. huskys that can wake the dead. I feel sorry for anyone willing to attempt such a feat.
My company insurance (grange) covers loss or theft of all tools and equipment, among many other things.
-Ralph


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 4, 2006)

begleytree said:


> I put the saws and gear in the toolboxes, raise the dump, put in the box pins, and lower the bed on them.
> Truck is parked 50' from my gunsafe and 50' to the side of 2 S. huskys that can wake the dead. I feel sorry for anyone willing to attempt such a feat.
> My company insurance (grange) covers loss or theft of all tools and equipment, among many other things.
> -Ralph




Ralph do your dogs like Steak???


----------



## begleytree (Nov 4, 2006)

Dunno, they never get any after I'm done with it! But trust me, you gotta cross a lot of open ground (lighted fully) before you ever get towards them. They will be raising heck before you could get within 100 yards of them.
Then you gotta somehow get the bed up without me hearing, pull the pins, and get the doors unlocked to gain access.
-Ralph


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Dog*



jomoco said:


> I lost alot of equipment here in Calif. until I realised that I had to spend some money to prevent it. In 1984 I bought a Toyota 4X4 and spent about 1300.00 installing diamond plate aluminum toolboxes and custom modifications that allowed me to carry up to eight chainsaws, climbing gear etc., all locked down in a way that would require a very determined thief to have real smarts to steal. I topped this off with a German Shepard dog tied into the back of the truck that took his job very seriously. I also had an ignition bypass switch installed as well.
> 
> I never lost any equipment on the job until after my dog died of pancreatic cancer in 1992. The 084 was stolen because it wasn't chained down as it should have been. I miss my dog Strider the most, but the 084 with it's manual oiler is also missed every time I put any of my longer bars on my 088.
> 
> ...



OMG, what a way to bum me out at the end of the day. That truly sucks. I'm sure we've all lost a dog at one time or another that had special meaning to us. I'm truly sorry for your loss dude. They are more like family members than anything else, and above all, ALWAYS loyal and probably the only form of unconditional love any of us will ever know. Thanks for the info dude. Great idea. To that bastard that stole your 084, I hope it blew up in his hands and a piston rod flew through his fricken spine and paralyzed him.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 5, 2006)

Recording and keeping a record of serial numbers is a given. Engraving on several places on each piece of equipment helps. We live a mile from the county road and have two Queensland Heelers that are better than any electronic device I"ve seen for letting us know about intruders. In the woods I don't worry about theft. I've worked with the same bunch of guys for years and theft just isn't a problem. If somebody needs to borrow something I'll find a note about it but even that doesn't happen very often. The place I watch my stuff the closest is anyplace I stop on the way to work....convenience stores etc. I had a meth monster grab an 066 out of my pick-up and try to ride away on his bicycle with it...that was fun to watch before I put a winch bar through his spokes.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Omg*



boboak said:


> Recording and keeping a record of serial numbers is a given. Engraving on several places on each piece of equipment helps. We live a mile from the county road and have two Queensland Heelers that are better than any electronic device I"ve seen for letting us know about intruders. In the woods I don't worry about theft. I've worked with the same bunch of guys for years and theft just isn't a problem. If somebody needs to borrow something I'll find a note about it but even that doesn't happen very often. The place I watch my stuff the closest is anyplace I stop on the way to work....convenience stores etc. I had a meth monster grab an 066 out of my pick-up and try to ride away on his bicycle with it...that was fun to watch before I put a winch bar through his spokes.



That's gotta be one of the funniest things I've ever heard dude. I don't have problems like that around here at all. ????, population is only like 200, it'd take a day to find out who did it, then there'd be a linchin', lmfao. Ugh, I'm glad I don't live in one of those big cities. Great Idea about engraving them though, I think I'm going to go do that right now...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 5, 2006)

ciscoguy01 said:


> That's gotta be one of the funniest things I've ever heard dude. I don't have problems like that around here at all. ????, population is only like 200, it'd take a day to find out who did it, then there'd be a linchin', lmfao. Ugh, I'm glad I don't live in one of those big cities. Great Idea about engraving them though, I think I'm going to go do that right now...



Thankyou. The engraving will help ID the saw if it does get swiped. And don't call me "dude". Ever.


----------



## Yellowdog (Nov 6, 2006)

I like cable locks on equipment when I am not watching them or I am "in the woods".
I also lock my toolboxes just to keep the honest guys out if I am parked near a road.


----------



## 046 (Nov 6, 2006)

face it... high end chainsaws are like snap-on tools. folks will buy em 10cents on the dollar no questions asked. 

according to police, thief's will take stolen tools to a flea market in another town. folks will buy em no questions asked. reported serial numbers do little good in another town. 

when dealing with tools that will grow legs. follow a simple rule of thumb, which is never leave em out of your sight. unless of course they are locked up tight. thief's choose easy targets. there's too many other easy pickings to be fooling with your locked up tight tools.

helps to have a 90lb German Shepard taking care of business at home.


----------



## doggonetrees (Nov 12, 2006)

We had our equipment stored in a shed with locks- then Katrina nightmare wiped us out. Bought a 40' conex, solid steel with 2 swing out doors. It is locked up with a military armory style lock that can't be cut, and this is surrounded by dog pen with two bluetick hounds. I needed these due to hearing loss. This is also next to my range, where I leave my targets out for review by any that might get that close. Haven't had a theft problem there, but on the job at a conveniance store I caught a guy trying to pry my side bin doors open with a pinch bar once- benefits to the right to carry laws of our state allowed me to detain him until the cops could get there. Engraved all our equipment and this list I have given to some cop buddies as well as to our insurance carrier, with another copy of equipment is in our safety deposit box. Dope fiends are a major nuisance in Ms.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Hmmm*



doggonetrees said:


> We had our equipment stored in a shed with locks- then Katrina nightmare wiped us out. Bought a 40' conex, solid steel with 2 swing out doors. It is locked up with a military armory style lock that can't be cut, and this is surrounded by dog pen with two bluetick hounds. I needed these due to hearing loss. This is also next to my range, where I leave my targets out for review by any that might get that close. Haven't had a theft problem there, but on the job at a conveniance store I caught a guy trying to pry my side bin doors open with a pinch bar once- benefits to the right to carry laws of our state allowed me to detain him until the cops could get there. Engraved all our equipment and this list I have given to some cop buddies as well as to our insurance carrier, with another copy of equipment is in our safety deposit box. Dope fiends are a major nuisance in Ms.



Sounds like you need to give them a Missouri boat ride, lol...


----------



## doggonetrees (Nov 12, 2006)

I have been thinking of getting an outdoor stereo system, play tunes from Deliverance and some other types of music that would make the thieves think twice, Psy ops!


----------



## DOLMARatOs (Nov 16, 2006)

A few years back we had a break-in at the shop. Bunch of kids managed to steal a half-dozen saws by keeping the dog barking at the back door while they snuck em out the front. When the cops arrived, the dog had one of the teenagers cornered up on a shelf in the shop. Big Doberman was actually trying to climb the shelves and the police had to wait for me to arrive before the dog would let the kid down or the cops in. Needless to say, i just stood there and watched the dog trying to kill this kid. Cops asked me to please get the dog so they could get the intruder.

I asked the cop if the "intruder" was a guest and I just happened to beat him retarded with a crescent wrench, would I get in trouble?

We found a lot of blood in the showroom and in the parking lot, do you suppose Kujo actually ate one on the little SOBs?

Onew reason to won dobermans, they all look the same so you don't have to change your pictures around or think up a new name for your new dog.


----------



## brian660 (Nov 22, 2006)

firepower, lots of firepower


----------



## 1wildthing (Nov 30, 2006)

I just leave them in the back of the truck unlocked. If anybody comes in the yard the dogs (or is it dawgs?) will let me know, and I'm never far from a gun.

Once I am in the woods it's not an issue. At times I don't feel like carrying my saw all the way back and it will sleep in a buddies truck for the night. I wouldn't work with someone I don't trust.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Nov 30, 2006)

Twice a year mow the entire yard in your underwear with a 357 on your side. Make sure you wave at all the passers by like mad. After that story gets around town no one will mess with "the crazy guy"

I've always wanted to try that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 4, 2006)

SmokinDodge said:


> Twice a year mow the entire yard in your underwear with a 357 on your side. Make sure you wave at all the passers by like mad. After that story gets around town no one will mess with "the crazy guy"
> 
> I've always wanted to try that :hmm3grin2orange:







I like mowing mine naked with my .44mag in a shoulder holster.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 4, 2006)

If someone stole from me I could always ask around until I find someone who saw the perp. Once I get an ID or name or where abouts I would just go ask for it back. No problem. If there's use on the tool, well, then I have to ask for the first born.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 13, 2006)

jomoco said:


> I lost alot of equipment here in Calif. until I realised that I had to spend some money to prevent it. In 1984 I bought a Toyota 4X4 and spent about 1300.00 *installing diamond plate aluminum toolboxes and custom modifications that allowed me to carry up to eight chainsaws, climbing gear etc., all locked down in a way that would require a very determined thief to have real smarts to steal*. I topped this off with a German Shepard dog tied into the back of the truck that took his job very seriously. I also had an ignition bypass switch installed as well.
> 
> I never lost any equipment on the job until after my dog died of pancreatic cancer in 1992. The 084 was stolen because it wasn't chained down as it should have been. I miss my dog Strider the most, but the 084 with it's manual oiler is also missed every time I put any of my longer bars on my 088.
> 
> ...



sounds nice, except here in Vancouver ANYTHING that is aluminum gets destroyed and ripped off (to sell for scrap for $$ for drugs) by our "binners" that plague this city, thanks to a city council that promotes the "coddle the drug user" and lets them use drugs and provides a plce to use them. 

I've had 3 aluminum tool boxs ripped off, torn off violently or cut out from my truck. 

I bring in all my equipment everyday, inside my apartment. PITA, but i cant afford to replace it.


----------



## romeo (Jan 5, 2007)

Every time I run to town my pickup bed gets lighter. Its unreal the crap people will steel. I have noticed that in New Mexico in the last month or so, there has been at least 5 thieves shot by citizens and most of them shot dead, the property owners are usually never charged with anything. I LOVE THIS STATE.....


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the old story about putting a sign on the side of your truck stating that survivors will be prosecuted.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 5, 2007)

By not letting a "yutz" run it!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 5, 2007)

romeo--i like your thinking--also--dead ones dont talk--as a cop once told me----!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michael j (Jan 30, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> Twice a year mow the entire yard in your underwear with a 357 on your side. Make sure you wave at all the passers by like mad. After that story gets around town no one will mess with "the crazy guy"
> 
> I've always wanted to try that :hmm3grin2orange:



I had my neighbor wonderin' about me when he moved in. I used to mow in a speedo and shoot blackbirds off it with my contender .410. Nowdays if I mow like that noone could steal anything 'cause they'd be too busy pukin'. 

Mike


----------



## UrbanLogger (Feb 3, 2007)

I like to keep my tools locked up in my truck, in my garage when not in use, and locked up when on the job site. Most people around here are scared $#!tless of my Pit Bull/Black Mouth Cur mix, so he helps to keeps things where they belong too. On the Jobsite he likes to sleep in the truck, but will let me know someone is where they don't belong before tearing them to bits! I've never had any problems yet, and hope not to, but one never knows.


----------



## Timberhauler (Feb 10, 2007)

Back in October I had a brand new 440 and MS200T Stihl fall victim to a theif.Both saws were bought about three months earlier.Here is the thing,my wife is a sheriff's deputy and was home when it happened.These saws were shut inside of a tool box on the side of one of my chippers.In order to get to where the chipper was,they had to walk right past her marked patrol car.Whoever did this had some balls.This makes the second time I have been hit,the first time,I had an 066 stolen that was locked up inside my truck...So now when I come in during the evening,I bring everything inside and keep it locked up inside our bonus room in our house.It would at least make things a little more difficult,and once they were in the house then they would have our 110 pound german shephard who does not like strangers to deal with.


----------

